# Tour Stage 15: 242.5k - 4 "Climbs" and then Ventoux



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Ah, we all knew a break would get away. Personally, i didn't think such a large group get that much distance. It is great to see a return to initiative-based racing rather than the "shadow my competitor" blandness we have seen too often.

But this is what we have been waiting. Yankee Stadium is the American version Alpe d'Huez. I think Ventoux is more like the hallowed grounds of Lambeau field. An unforgiving "moonscape" that looks not of this earth, much like Lambeau in December.
































But I digress.

With the sad exclusion of time bonuses this year, the stage winner is not necessarily going to be a GC hopeful. It is Bastille Day, where crime runs amok like "The Purge." I fully expect rubberface Voeckler to make an appearance and play for Ventoux. But I can't recall his history with the rocky hill. 

Kreuziger has been quiet, but he is a GC hopeful now. 

Schleck...nevermind.

Q from Colombia? Too close to GC. Unless he works with Contador.

Speaking of Contador, he has worked with the brothers Schleck in the past to bury riders, but that was not on a summit finish. However, he has a history of attacking HARD the day before a rest day. I fully exect him to have a go at it.

Froome will stick to Contador like a recent negative racer from England on Sky. Or pretty much any GC winner the past few...years?

I said it yesterday and I will say it again today: Voeckler and Rolland will double team with Rolland getting all the points but the summit, which will go to fellow countryman and heart-swooning Robin Williams impersonator...one Thomas Voeckler.










Don't forget about that sprint! Will Cavendish and Omega Pharma Sunkist try to steal it, or will Cannondale and Sagan spoil the party? Or possibly a break get the points?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I think a breakaway will get the sprint and, as usual, will get caught on the final climb. I'll pick Quintana for the stage win. I think he can go a little late and won't have to worry about Froome marking him because of Froome's big time advantage and ITT advantage. Regardless, Quintana is clearly a great climber and has many reasons to ride all out tomorrow.

I hope Kreuziger and Contador are both in good form so we can see some excitement. You're right that Contador loves to attack before a rest day, and this time he also has the help of Kreuziger. Froome can't let Kreuziger go up the road, so Saxo has the one-two punch.

I'm guessing Mollema and ten Dam won't attack unless one sees a really decent opportunity and instead will just hang with the contenders looking for others to make a mistake or crack. I expect Kreuziger, Contador, Froome, and Quintana to be the primary riders animating the final climb though some non-contenders may go up the road from them if the pace isn't too high.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I think Ten Dam loses big tomorrow. Voekler is a good choice since it is Bastille day and the French are 0-13 so far in the Tour. Rolland is a good choice too. The only Moviestar rider who has a chance to see daylight is someone like Costa. Euskatel has been dead quiet so far this tour too. Maybe something from them finally.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Froome will take it. :Yawn:


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

SFTifoso said:


> Froome will take it. :Yawn:


Yeah, boring old negative Englishman Froome. For fvck's sake!Do you people ever stop with your childish dig's at the English? It was old three years ago ...

I hope Froome does win, if only to keep you whingers in the Yoo-ess-hey busy in this forum.

The world famous Lambeau field? My arse. Parkhead in Glasgow, Elland Road in Leeds, St James's Park in Newcastle, Anfield, even Old Trafford, all have more atmosphere than any gridiron stadium you can think of.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

yeesh. didnt mean to touch a nerve.

i think in the comparison to venues i called out the you-ess-OF-hey (not to be confused with our nicer neighbors to the north, the you-ess-of-eh). furthermore, while i called out the reigning-but-not-defending-tour-champion, i also noted the negative racing has been going on for a decade or so. and that includes the american cheaters.

but the big question: who is your pick?



sir duke said:


> Yeah, boring old negative Englishman Froome. For fvck's sake!Do you people ever stop with your childish dig's at the English? It was old three years ago ...
> 
> I hope Froome does win, if only to keep you whingers in the Yoo-ess-hey busy in this forum.
> 
> The world famous Lambeau field? My arse. Parkhead in Glasgow, Elland Road in Leeds, St James's Park in Newcastle, Anfield, even Old Trafford, all have more atmosphere than any gridiron stadium you can think of.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

weltyed said:


> yeesh. didnt mean to touch a nerve.
> 
> i think in the comparison to venues i called out the you-ess-OF-hey (not to be confused with our nicer neighbors to the north, the you-ess-of-eh). furthermore, while i called out the reigning-but-not-defending-tour-champion, i also noted the negative racing has been going on for a decade or so. and that includes the american cheaters.


Lambeau is different. It is much more like a euro football stadium than any other in the US. Small town, the field is tucked into it, not out in a suburb. Community support, heck community ownership so it will never move to another city. Fans up close and personal and crazy in a good way. :Loyal like no others. Even in bad years. And as for barren wasteland, it is called the frozen tundra. 

I got the comparison.  And I am a football fan, of both sorts.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

weltyed said:


> but the big question: who is your pick?


Cavendish.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i shoulda compared alpe to fenway or wrigley. oh well. sir duke (who i am beginning to suspect is not actually knighted, nor a member of the royal family) would have found a grudge there as well. boston tea parties, bad beer and baked beans you cant eat for breakfast or a chicago field that paved the way for stadium naming rights, supports the myth of black arts and fans that annually sacrifice a goat and leave the head either at the stadium or mail it to the GM.

(im just playing, sir duke. i am using the faceless interwebs to hide behind.)


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

More wheelies by Sagan please. Awesome stuff.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wheelies on Ventoux. The kid has panache, and he's done his work for the day.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

good way to celebrate.

and not get in trouble.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

andy paperboys his way off the road...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

sky takes control of the GC group. contador looks like he is choming at the bit in that group. i think he will wait until they are above the treeline.

but Q cruises ahead like its flat.


----------



## RTSO2112 (Oct 18, 2012)

weltyed said:


> sky takes control of the GC group. contador looks like he is choming at the bit in that group. i think he will wait until they are above the treeline.
> 
> but Q cruises ahead like its flat.


Looks like Sky flouting the rules to get some ..."food/fuel"...outside of the feedzone....hmmmm.....innocent mistake....hmmmmm....


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

weltyed said:


> andy paperboys his way off the road...


well, that should put a stop to all of the andy predictions.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

RTSO2112 said:


> Looks like Sky flouting the rules to get some ..."food/fuel"...outside of the feedzone....hmmmm.....innocent mistake....hmmmmm....


Yes. And it raised my eyebrow to hear that Contador switched bikes right before they hit Ventoux. He lost big time with the one mechanical, but this one seems quite well-timed.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

RTSO2112 said:


> Looks like Sky flouting the rules to get some ..."food/fuel"...outside of the feedzone....hmmmm.....innocent mistake....hmmmmm....


Wonder what the "food/fuel" is. All of a sudden Froome found some super energy.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

3K - the race is now limited to Contador closing the 30 seconds - they are hitting a tepp section for a bit -at the top, the course flattens out - and the air is inth. Froome looks great, but Contador is totally in stgriking distance


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

PJay said:


> 3K - the race is now limited to Contador closing the 30 seconds - they are hitting a tepp section for a bit -at the top, the course flattens out - and the air is inth. Froome looks great, but Contador is totally in stgriking distance


Contador is +50 seconds back today. Thats no where near striking distance.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

2k, nearly 1 min gap - contador would have to time trial at this point. froome looks fine - may have made a deal with Quantas


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

the devil! just made a cameo on the feed I have...


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

froome leaves Quintana Roo!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Boom. It's done.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

bartender, I want whatever he's having.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

+11 seconds to Quint and +1min to Contador. He is bossing this.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Columbia climbers are overrated.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I think Quantas goes into 3rd?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

1k froomestrong in control


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

my feed crashes!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

PJay said:


> my feed crashes!


Arrrrrrrrg mine did too


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Skewer said:


> Columbia climbers are overrated.


Pretty good for a 23 yo.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Pretty good for a 23 yo.


He looks pretty tiny compared to Froome, or maybe it's was just the camera angle. 

I was so hoping he would win the stage today.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Froome's accelerations were amazing. Jaw dropping.

I expect this will put an end to fights for first, and the tactics will shift to podium for all teams but Sky. I don't see anyone holding hopes after seeing that kind of power being put on display.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

PJay said:


> 1k froomestrong in control


Cut it out will ya?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

can someone note where andy, cadel, and valverde are?
Rollins is out the back.
major destruction to our predictions.

I think sagan did good for himself today..


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

that's the second time i've watched froome do that in a week. i am stunned and speechless. 

this race is over.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

love4himies said:


> He looks pretty tiny compared to Froome, or maybe it's was just the camera angle.
> 
> I was so hoping he would win the stage today.


Tiny is good for a climber, pure climber.

I'm not putting much money on most any 23 yo riders in the tour. Maybe first week for a stage, not the end of the second and not in the third. Q will get there, eventually, if he avoids injury. Just keep in mind that finishing a first tour is an accomplishment to be proud of, doing well, contending for stages, that's a great result for any tour rookie. First TdF, only second 3 week tour ever after last year's Vuelta (36th in that). He will be one to watch on the steeps for the next few years.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

sir duke said:


> Cut it out will ya?


Yeah, I don't understand how some people enjoy watching. Either they lose or they're cheating... which means you always have to pull for a loser or a cheater. Wouldn't be worth my time watching if I had that outlook.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Froome has taken over King of the Mountain too.


----------



## Skewer (Sep 13, 2011)

Lance Armstrong juice.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Skewer said:


> Lance Armstrong juice.


No thats what contador was on. Just goes to show he is not all that without his tainted meat....


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

yup. finally, an attack! and we get to watch him crack the pois jersey rider as well.

with the rest day and contador losing 100 seconds, you have to think it goes to podium battles. sagan owns the vert, so now we hit stage wins and podium places below the top step.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Putting the speculation aside for the moment - I like the way Froome is riding aggressivly - not resting on his time cushion and attacking his rivals with penache.

This is how you win the Tour.

This race isn't over yet but the fat lady is warming up. Well done Mr. Froome.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn Froomie got some Vroomy.

Good guy, he has a healthy attitude towards racing. Little ego or emotion, all business, gets the job done and then some. I don’t want to call him innocent but he reminds me of Richard Cunningham, I guess benevolent or pure would be more accurate. 

I really want to believe he is riding clean. I could not stand Wiggins but would like to see Froome wear the maillot jaune in Paris.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

love4himies said:


> He looks pretty tiny compared to Froome, or maybe it's was just the camera angle.


cyclingnews showed his bike. 44cm sloping, that's pretty small.
He's 123 pounds.
Tiny compared to Froome.


----------



## eickmewg (Feb 11, 2012)

Froome is riding like a true champion. He has really been impressive.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Did any of you see the guy running with the stuffed boar under his arm?!


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

LostViking said:


> This race isn't over yet but the fat lady is warming up.


If Froome wins, lets hope they don't invite the caterwauling Lesley Garrett back to repeat last year's ear-abusing performance


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Has anyone noticed Froome's head movements, at first I thought he was just talking thru the mic, but his head makes wierd movements the whole time he is riding not just when talking... nearly like he has a bit of autism?

It is amazing that Froome can time trial with the best tt specialist and out climb a pure climber... Yes imo froomestrong


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

pedalruns said:


> Has anyone noticed Froome's head movements, at first I thought he was just talking thru the mic, but his head makes wierd movements the whole time he is riding not just when talking... nearly like he has a bit of autism?


Likely this is leftover from the snail parasite infection that prevented him from achieving his true cycling potential prior to joining Sky, which Sky 'cured'.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

LWP said:


> Yeah, I don't understand how some people enjoy watching. Either they lose or they're cheating... which means you always have to pull for a loser or a cheater. Wouldn't be worth my time watching if I had that outlook.


He just has this boorish habit of starting threads speculating each day's stage winner and using it to push his own doping suspicions about Sky/Froome. He's more than welcome to go share his wisdom with the regulars in the doping forum.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Putting the speculation aside for the moment - I like the way Froome is riding aggressivly - not resting on his time cushion and attacking his rivals with penache.
> 
> This is how you win the Tour.
> 
> This race isn't over yet but the fat lady is warming up. Well done Mr. Froome.



Froome admitted he didn't expect to overhaul Quintana for the win. Quite a gutsy ride.

I think the fat ladies are all up in Green Bay, some look warmer than others..


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

What about that Feed that Froome and Porte took on the climb, it was highly illegal... I never heard anything about that in the end?? He should have had a time penality, that extra bit of nutrition could have had an affect?? If they are going to get rid of Ted King for 8 seconds then they need to do something about that.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's the decisive attack. Funny stuff!

http://www.up-shack.com/assets/up/10866121d68f8b9af608cb16b440c8b4.swf


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't think I've ever seen anyone attack in the mountains while SEATED spinning at a cadence I probably couldn't do with my chain off. Impressive, even more so given the fact he doesn't even have to attack.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Froome is a racer and today he raced with Contador who is also a racer and won. Froome should have been allowed to win last year. It is so much more fun watching him than watching Wiggins.

Here's a thought:
Kreuziger is now the best bet to take Yellow from Froome.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

sir duke said:


> Cut it out will ya?


OK: 1K phroomacie a bien.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

anyone know what froome's total time up the ascent today was? been searching the web and have not found it so far.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> cyclingnews showed his bike. 44cm sloping, that's pretty small.
> He's 123 pounds.
> Tiny compared to Froome.


That's my size of bike and I'm only 5ft3.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

pedalruns said:


> What about that Feed that Froome and Porte took on the climb, it was highly illegal... I never heard anything about that in the end?? He should have had a time penality, that extra bit of nutrition could have had an affect?? If they are going to get rid of Ted King for 8 seconds then they need to do something about that.


I didn't see it (I was going back & forth between websites), but did hear the commentators mention it on Eurosport. 

from here:

No ***** in Chris Froome's armour at this year's Tour de France | News.com.au



> he three riders from Froome's team that remained in the front group took a feedbag half way up the mountain. This can only be done when riding within your physical capacity.
> 
> At the time, many thought this move was outside the rules but the race officials had announced, over race radio, that feeding was allowed at this point. The move was legal and it was smart.


So why wouldn't everybody get some food that will increase your blood sugar???


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

If somebody is interested in watching how it is cycling up to Ventoux (HD quality), I suggedt to visit my video:
at 8 min I looked down from the top after cycling up 1st time, than 3 min long descending - video, then after 15 min starts the Bedoin - Ventoux climb. 
That day I cycled up 4 times by my touringbike (Club des Cinglés du Mt Ventoux). 
This is the Mekka of the cyclists; a real pilgrimage destination; that day I saw a lot of cyclists.... 
Later I ascended from malaucene and Sault too.
Video: 





Best regards, 
Gabor


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Chapeau to Froome, he dragged the best climbers in the world up Ventoux. Not an easy task by any means.

Any other nasty climbs ahead? Anyway, I think he has it in the bag.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Impressive ride by Froome. Good strategy, tactics, and physical fitness. 

It was smart to make Quintana do some pace making.

Froome doesn't just want to win in Paris, he wants to be put up there with the legends of the Tour and is doing so by winning on Ventoux while in yellow. Contador and Valverde don't seem to have much if anything for Froome. 

Quintanna should be fun to watch in the mountains next year.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

dnice said:


> anyone know what froome's total time up the ascent today was? been searching the web and have not found it so far.


I think they're all estimates so far, but:
Ammattilaispyöräilijöiden nousutietoja (aika, km/h, VAM, W, W/kg etc.) - Sivu 13

Any other discussion probably belongs in the other forum. Note also there are other estimates that are not as fast.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

nate said:


> I think they're all estimates so far, but:
> Ammattilaispyöräilijöiden nousutietoja (aika, km/h, VAM, W, W/kg etc.) - Sivu 13
> 
> Any other discussion probably belongs in the other forum. Note also there are other estimates that are not as fast.


thanks for this. :thumbsup: 

and, btw, for me, the race times are not so much about proving or disproving guilt re: doping. i'm much more interested in having a statistical reference or baseline to support what my eyes told me, which was that this was a bloody amazing performance.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i shoulda compared alpe to fenway or wrigley. oh well. sir duke (who i am beginning to suspect is not actually knighted, nor a member of the royal family) would have found a grudge there as well.
> 
> (im just playing, sir duke. i am using the faceless interwebs to hide behind.)


You might try hiding behind one of those fugly fat-arsed farm girls from Green Bay...


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

sir duke said:


> You might try hiding behind one of those fugly fat-arsed farm girls from Green Bay...



You know what is behind those fat farm girls? Hot, leggy, natural blondes, because central and northern WI are full of people of Scandinavian descent. 

One of my favorite quotes about Green Bay, from an African American football player who was asked what it was like living in such a small, white town. The questioner obviously had an idea that would be an issue. The reply? "All the women love beer and know football, what's not to like?"


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

cq20 said:


> If Froome wins, lets hope they don't invite the caterwauling Lesley Garrett back to repeat last year's ear-abusing performance


Oh yeah, I remember that! Cringe inducing to say the least.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> You know what is behind those fat farm girls? Hot, leggy, natural blondes, because central and northern WI are full of people of Scandinavian descent.
> 
> "All the women love beer and know football, what's not to like?"


Here-here!


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> You know what is behind those fat farm girls? Hot, leggy, natural blondes, because central and northern WI are full of people of Scandinavian descent.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes about Green Bay, from an African American football player who was asked what it was like living in such a small, white town. The questioner obviously had an idea that would be an issue. The reply? "All the women love beer and know football, what's not to like?"


Maybe they should love beer a little less....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

sir duke said:


> Maybe they should love beer a little less....


Americans are so fat.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Americans are so fat.


I don't think you can generalize....only the fat ones are fat..


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Green Bay and Packer fans in general are fat beer-drinking slobs. I can't argue the point as I live in Wisconsin. There's not much else to do in the state, especially with the long winters. I work in Minnesota, and it's not much better over here.

About Froome, well the only way a Brit can win the tour is to dope. Same with an American, a German, an Italian, etc.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

nOOky said:


> Green Bay and Packer fans in general are fat beer-drinking slobs. I can't argue the point as I live in Wisconsin. There's not much else to do in the state, especially with the long winters. I work in Minnesota, and it's not much better over here.



What about the men?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

nOOky said:


> Green Bay and Packer fans in general are fat beer-drinking slobs. I can't argue the point as I live in Wisconsin. There's not much else to do in the state, especially with the long winters.


Every county is mapped by the state for traffic volume, on their cycling maps. And there are a lot of great county highways all over the state with no traffic and great pavement.

Lots of MTB/hiking trails.

A run or tri or bike race about every weekend in my area.

Lots of good canoe/kayak, especially north and by the great lakes.

Cross country ski trails everywhere for winter. Skating ponds are abundant. Wisconsin is also known for a good volleyball culture, and a lot of that goes on in winter.

Short list there, I could go on.

There's plenty to do year round, for those who want to be active. Many, like elsewhere in the US, don't. But many do.

The idea that there is not much to do is counter to the opportunities to do things, year round.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Off topic but Wisconsin has some of the best soil and more organic farms than any other state in the US.

Back on topic, this was an incredible performance by Froome and Quintana and the wheelie by Sagan was pretty cool!


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

A couple of people used the snowfall during the Giro to try and ridicule global warming. May I now point out that this awful looking mountain was covered in forest until 500 years ago? It was turned into ships. Humans make no difference on the planet, right.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

quadrat said:


> A couple of people used the snowfall during the Giro to try and ridicule global warming. May I now point out that this awful looking mountain was covered in forest until 500 years ago? It was turned into ships. Humans make no difference on the planet, right.


people who cite current weather conditions, as opposed to climate, should generally be ignored when discusssing climate change.


----------

